# Lexar 64GB & 32GB SD cards



## jaayres20 (May 10, 2012)

When I got 2 5D3s I bought Sandisk 64GB & 32GB cards and I also bought a Lexar Professional 64GB & 32GB cards. I have noticed that when I put the Sandisks into my laptop the show up instantly on the desktop. When I put the Lexar cards in the SD slot on my laptop they often don't show up the first time or take a minute or two. Anyone else experience this? I am just a little concerned there is something not right about them. They seem to be fine in the camera. Maybe I am overreacting.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 11, 2012)

Your laptop does not recognize them, or is it installing drivers for the card? One or two minutes is a very long time unless its loading the card drivers, and even then, it usually only takes 30 seconds or less.


----------



## Merlin_AZ (May 15, 2012)

Do you have another computer you can try to read the Lexars on?
If you do, and they are recognized without any issues, then it's a laptop driver problem. If you have the same issue with with another system, might be the cards.
I'm using a new 16 GB Lexar SDHC 400X card and it's read without issues with my desktop.


----------



## Q8-MC (Jun 6, 2012)

Lexar which is always make me crazy .


----------

